# Seven Deadly Sins



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Reading Svad's post on the "Gluttony Olympics" thread reminded me of something I keep posted over my desk at home (sorry, I don't know where I got it):

*How Gandhi Defined the Seven Deadly Sins* 

Wealth without work
Pleasure without conscience
Knowledge without character
Commerce without morality
Science without humanity
Worship without sacrifice
Politics without principle


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Thank you for posting that Suzanne. I'd like to email it to a few former employers and most especially, Ken Lay and the former executives at Enron and Arthur Anderson.
By the Way, Dub-ya might benefit, too; though I'm sure he'd need to reread it 10 or 12 times before he would get it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd seen it before in Ann Landers, always a good refresher. I also like the one that goes..Bad things can't happen unless good people stand by and do nothing...(kinda sorta..anyway that's the gist, apathy is the antithesis of love not hate.)


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Why would you say such a silly thing like this? that's awful. Did you graduate from both Harvard and Yale? Did you run the state of Texas successfully and win your second election with overwhelming popularity - when winning a 2nd election in TX is almost impossible in the first place? Do you have to head the war on terrorism? Could you? Are you traveling and meeting foreign leaders running communist countries? Would you know how to handle these men and make agreements that affect the entire world?

Look, whatever your political preference, saying things like this is so embarrassing to read in a country that needs to band together, stay united and fight the fight on terrorism as a whole - not as bits and pieces because some of you have to say such ridiculous things. I mean c'mon - think about it, that is really ridiculous when one looks at the whole picture. 

As for Enron - President Bush's mother-in-law lost a ton of money, and he's just as upset as anyone. If you really want, I can give you 50 irrefutable, documented, disclosed to the public reasons why the Democrats are being such total hypocrits on this issue in hopes of putting a scar on our President. That is the last thing we need right now and totally preposterous to boot. The man id nothing wrong. In fact, when Enron asked for his help, he refused! Furthermore, Ken Lay is a long time buddy of Bill Clinton. 

We need unity and we need to work together - no matter what side of the poltiical aisle you're/me are on - this goes beyond politics, this is our safety, our way of life, our freedom - freedom paid for at a very, very high price with blood and dead bodies of countless numbers of men who loved it enough to give their lives.


Does anyone else hear the star spangled banner in their heads!?!?!?! Must be me - sorry, got on a roll there. I can't help it. I love and appreciate my freedom and frankly, seeing this kind of drivel after so long is just so embarassing. Leaders around the world are saying TO the world how wrong the media was to portray President Bush as a stupid cowboy - then a fellow American takes a cheap pot shot. Unreal.

Okay, I know, said too much..


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

we get to say silly things like that because we live in this country and not be judged and persecuted for what we say because we live in this country. Freedom of speech is something than many people have also died for...

Peace.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

As Monkeymay just said, we say these things _*BECAUSE WE CAN*_. Sorry if it bothered you, but my original intent was to remind everyone that venality, self-centeredness, and other such me-me-me sentiments have no place in this world. We who feed others do it not only to make a buck (in fact, we're lucky if we DO make money) -- we do it because there is a universal need to take care of each other, at least among HUMAN BEINGS.

I will not get into a political debate with you, but to be honest, I am embarrassed by what YOU wrote. I read widely, I listen to many sources of news, and I make my own decisions about what I believe is correct. I do not slavishly follow the "this country, love it or leave it" ethos that existed when I was learning to think for myself. Before you come out with a screed about how much a shame it is that Laura's mom lost $8K, think about how many hundreds or thousands of people lost their entire retirement savings because they were lied to by people who did it so that they could pay for their multi-million dollar homes and boats and lord knows what else.

Okay, MY screed is over. And I know I am at risk to be banished, as some of my friends have been for expressing something more involved than how to cook rice. Should that happen, so be it.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Would everyone please take a deep breath, count to 10, and reread the 'Seven Deadly Sins' again???????!

If politics on this forum are turning our wine into vinegar, we all need to steer clear of them. There are plenty of websites/chatrooms, etc., in which to state positions we believe in. This site is supposed to be about food and our love for it, and our lives, and the highs and lows we encounter. i thank Suzanne for posting the 'Sins'; it's something we all need to remember - every day. 

I personally am living with a huge political issue right now - that of the whole 'human cloning versus stem cell research' debate that is going on; my son's quality of life, and in fact, his life in general, could be affected by the political decisions being made. I am NOT going to bring my views to this board, though, because it's not the time or place for it.

I'm done.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Ok I stand appropriately chastised about my flippant comment about the president. 
I also stand firm in my opinion about Enron and Arthur Anderson.

Shameful--all seven apply to them.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Okay, MY screed is over. And I know I am at risk to be banished, as some of my friends have been for expressing something more involved than how to cook rice. Should that happen, so be it. [/B][/QUOTE]

Dear Suzanne,

To your statement above I say "*Not if I have anything to do with it!!!!!!!!*

I have had the pleasure to meet you and dine with you.

Their is absoluty nothing wrong with posted something like you did about the "7 deadly sines" They are, after all words to live by.

I also am not interested about bringing my political views to cheftalk, A full blown discussion on some of these topics may create unwelcome animosity....

You simply wrote something of interest, and away it went.
cc


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Deep breath. First of all, I sure am not the one who brought politics into this and I, too, do not wish to turn this into some poltiical debate/fight/argument - whatever you wish to call it. I just was so incredulous at the ignorance, as I thought much more highly of the members in here, I could not help myself. 

Precisely my point. Death and bloodshed allows us Freedom of speech however, the first amendment was not intended for people to use it as a tool to destroy any sense of respect and morality that is left by talking stupid about our leader - the very man fighting a war to protecting YOU, me, all of us.



Agreed - but then why do you not practice what you preach because that nonsensical comment showed none of the above in your statement.


Ummm...you just did exactly what you said you didn't want to do...

You see, this vicious circle could go on and on and on. 


I did not mean to offend, but I will not stand by silently and watch this stupidity that 15 percent of our population will not let go of when we are in such dire need of respect and morality.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

My dear Starlite, 

I did not vote for Mr. Bush. I did not support his platform at the time of the election. I did not even have much respect for him. That having been said, after September 11, I gained tons of respect for him in the way he handled himself, the grief of this country, and the decisions he made, and the way he went about carrying out the decisions. I believe that those events truly enabled him to 'step up to the plate' in the crisis that was unfolding. I still respect him for the way he is carrying out his mission. 

However, there are other areas in which I disagree with him; I'm entitled to that; every American is entitled to that. 

I'm not going to bring my issues to this board, and I didn't; read my words, more carefully please; I never stated my opinion. 

'There ain't no good times; there ain't no bad times; there's just you and me and we just disagree'. 

I don't believe anyone's comment was meant in the context in which you took it. Some might consider it an affectionate 'nickname'. Every president there ever was, no matter what party they belonged to, has been given nicknames, or caracatures; only in America could this happen. 

Let's all get off this and start relating to each other about food, which is where we all have a common ground.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

And is this to imply I'm not - or perhaps that someone said you weren't? Because I don't recall either event happening.

I can tell you're not a President Bush supporter - it doesn't take much for the informed to pick them out, but I'm not here for political argument either.

I end this now because to get me started again would be a big mistake for me, for you, for everyone and for some reason, I have a feeling that is precisely what you are trying to do. IF you must have the last word, by all means do so, but this will be the end of replies from me here as I cannot tolerate ignorance.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Since I started this thread, with the expectation that it would give people something to think about, perhaps it should be left to me to say, "Enough." 

I do hope that in future, though, there be no more flaming such as we have been subjected to by some participants. There is too much real bloodshed and venality in the wide world for us to scream at each other here. This is not the place for such anger and intolerance. Obviously, we cannot expect to agree on everything, but we should please exercise some self-restraint. 

Basta!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just a reminder of what the "origninal" 7 deadly sins are (not in order):

1. Greed/Avarice
2. Envy
3. Anger
4. Lust
5. Gluttony
6. Sloth
7. *PRIDE*

Enough said.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have spoken with the memeber who started the thread and we have agreed that it is a good time to close this thread. Any questions please send me a PM.


----------

